# Bucks' injury woes continue as season winds down



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> The numbers do not look promising for the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> And this time it's not the usual statistics that are so concerning.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-injury-woes-continue-as-season-winds-down-b99235424z1-252995261.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Starting to get the feeling that ownership is going to put all the blame on this disaster of a season completely on injuries.. I dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing yet.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

roux said:


> Starting to get the feeling that ownership is going to put all the blame on this disaster of a season completely on injuries.. I dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing yet.


I've expected that all season. This administration will always have excuses. At this point, I'm just glad that it happened. This offseason will make or break the Bucks future as far as staying in Milwaukee goes.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Riggin' for Wiggins


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bubbles said:


> Riggin' for Wiggins


For the Lakers?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

:hano:

I guess it depends on Embiid's back. All I know is that I want Wiggins or Embiid over Parker.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bubbles said:


> :hano:
> 
> I guess it depends on Embiid's back. All I know is that I want Wiggins or Embiid over Parker.


The more time that goes by since Duke's elimination that Parker doesn't declare for the draft worries me... I would definitely take Parker in the top 3


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Injuries seem like the only way to wind up with more ping pong balls than the 76ers.


----------

